# Sellers - best lotion packaging?



## dixiedragon (Apr 11, 2016)

Bottles or jars for lotion?

I have a bunch of these:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LP1GLRY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

(not from Amazon, got them cheap on clearance from WSP)

This weekend I attended a small craft show. Had my whipped shea in 2 oz jars and the lotion in these tubes. Sold out of whipped shea, sold out. (Only 14 jars.) Sold only 5 tubes of lotion. It could just be the scents - whipped shea was White Tea & Ginger and Garden Mint. Lotion was Vanilla, Osmanthus and Red Santal. But my mom thinks it's because people prefer the jars to the tubes. Thoughts?


----------



## kumudini (Apr 11, 2016)

For lotion I prefer bottles with disc tops or those with pumps. If it's more of a cream then a jar would be the better option. Although DD, it might just be that those customers like body butters more than a lotion that you sold less lotion.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 11, 2016)

Because I have some working knowledge of making lotions, I can't stand the idea of dipping into a jar any more. (body butter excluded)  Tube or pump for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2016)

I use bottles with a disc top.  But I've always sold more body butter than lotion.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 18, 2016)

I was selling a lot of lotion for a while. I used a cosmo or Boston bottle with a saddle pump. I like them because they make it easier to avoid contamination (with home made lotion I believe in getting all the help I can with that) and because my lotion always ends up being really thick.
I think a tottle might also be a good way to avoid contamination- easier to squeeze out the product and customer is less likely to take the top off.
When I sell hemp lotion again, I'll probably go with a 4 oz bottle instead of the 8. I'm trying to figure out how to avoid rancidity (topcapherol doesn't seem to help much) and a 4 ozer will get used up faster.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 19, 2016)

Barb -- Tocopherols might be great on skin, but they aren't good as antioxidants for fats. Try ROE (rosemary oleoresin) instead. It really helps and you don't need much. Here's an article I wrote about ROE: http://classicbells.com/soap/ROE.html


----------

